# knock down book/storage case



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

well its school holidays here at the moment and i have my daughter for 3 weeks, so we decided that we will build a book/storage case, that should be enougth time for us to put it together. dont blame me for the photos maygen took them, there better than mine not fuzzi. anyway the main parts are 12mm (320*320) MDF, joiners (42*42mm)and the beading (12*32mm) are Tasmanian oak. the idea is that the as parts are put together it gets more stable and stronger, no screws, it can be pulled apart - tight fits, each panel of MDF will be painted different colours both sides, bright colours. the oak will be varnished


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a great project, doubly great is having your daughter there to help. There is something about working with someone you love that makes ever thing else in the project bonus. BTW great pics.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice jig too.


----------



## GrummanTiger (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice idea, simple. Super!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, cool project, and working with your daughter had to be a treat.

I'd be a little concerned about how the no-fastener assembly will handle lateral stresses (e.g. someone leaning on one corner), though. A back panel or lapped cross-braces screwed to the connector pieces might be needed.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, this is why this is a great site no one is scared to point out problems and it is all ways taken as good knowledge. This is the third one i have built, and i do see what you can see as a strength problem. This will be fixed as all the parts come together. One thing i learned when i doing Fabrication with steel was it’s not the strength of the single parts but the total of all the parts. I always had long talks with ENG-errs, (W______), anyway watch this space


----------



## joeyschmoey (Jan 5, 2009)

great job on that


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

im posting the profile of the joiner that is between the shelves, this is only a test peice that i have used to set up the jig. there are around 5 other parts to enable the locking of the frame to be made up yet. plus the base for the case to sit on and the top i will put up photo's as i go


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*A bit more to Maygen's Book Case*

well it takes time to put things together. the base of the bookcase is finished stained varnished. This part has two uses, one as a small table and the other is the base of the bookcase. It's the main part that all pieces slot in too so its quite sturdy. as the sections of the case are pushed in to place (Tight Fit) the cross peices join surport and lock together. there is still the front an back brace to make


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great result, Gary.

I have seen a number of display cases in store with similar joints, now I 
know how they were done.

James


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Book case*



opelblues said:


> well its school holidays here at the moment and i have my daughter for 3 weeks, so we decided that we will build a book/storage case, that should be enougth time for us to put it together. dont blame me for the photos maygen took them, there better than mine not fuzzi. anyway the main parts are 12mm (320*320) MDF, joiners (42*42mm)and the beading (12*32mm) are Tasmanian oak. the idea is that the as parts are put together it gets more stable and stronger, no screws, it can be pulled apart - tight fits, each panel of MDF will be painted different colours both sides, bright colours. the oak will be varnished


This is a very nice idea for storage space too.
Nice job.


Recently I extended the whole front of my house, 4 ft, and included the front porch. I made the front porch my entry. 
This left a opening in the side of the entry looking into the living room. I wanted to reduce the opening with out getting rid of it. I built the following book case.
We don't use it for books, but you could.

I made the whole thing out of 2x6 and routered out slots to catch the shelves.
Connected the whole thing together with wood glue and 3inch wood screws. very sturdy. Set it in place, primed, spackled, and sanded it. Painted it and there it is.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

David Peterson said:


> This is a very nice idea for storage space too.
> Nice job.
> 
> 
> ...


I made the shop jig to cut out for the 2x6 shelves. It could be adjusted to cut any size slot, simply by adding a strip to one side.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

NIce project Gary with your daughter. It is times like this that truly bring a family together in making something they will use for many years to come. Each time you use the case it wil bring memories back when you made it together.

I did have a question about the joint you used to hold the case together. Have you considered using a dovetail joint so the shelves can not be pulled apart? It would mean having to machine all the shelves as well to coincide with the dovetail tenon. Just wondering if that would add to your stability isssue or make the project more difficult?


----------

